# Adrien Arcand : Canadian Führer



## Maestro (Apr 3, 2010)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

I just heard on the radio about a guy who wrote a book on a dark part of Canadian history... Fascism in Canada and more particularly the fascist leader in Canada : Adrien Arcand.

The book is currently only available in French, but I'm sure it will be translated into English soon. (_Adrien Arcand : führer Canadien_, Montréal, Lux Éditions, 2010.)

But so far, here is his Wikipedia entry...



> Adrien Arcand (October 3, 1899 – August 1, 1967) was a Montreal journalist who led a series of fascist political movements between 1929 until his death in 1967. During his political career he proclaimed himself the Canadian führer.
> 
> He was detained by the federal government for the duration of World War II under the Defence of Canada Regulations.
> 
> ...


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 3, 2010)

Every country has their idiots.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 4, 2010)

Indeed... But I never heard of that guy in my history classes... Neither were we told of fascism in our country.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 6, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Indeed... But I never heard of that guy in my history classes... Neither were we told of fascism in our country.



Hey, don't fret Maestro. We never knew about Charles Lindbergh being a Nazi sympathizer and an anti-semite until the latter half of high school.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 6, 2010)

Maestro, I was never taught about the Neo-nazis here in the States during the either. You are not alone.


----------

